

How Do You Find a Good UX Designer? - suking

Our start-up has taken on funding and in need of hiring a UX designer / landing page designer. I've placed 6 ads on CL and all the applicants are terrible!<p>So where is the best place to find a good UX designer? Looking for full time in CO.
======
darrennix
I tried the craigslist/odesk/etc. route with pretty mixed results.

About a year ago I found a new strategy: I find sites that I like and email
the owner to ask who designed it. Half the time it's someone in house but the
rest of the time they're usually happy to pass along the designer's contact
info.

It's more time consuming this way because you have to do the outreach
yourself, but the quality I've gotten has been spectacular.

~~~
kovar
I had really poor results from the CL, odesk, and various Django jobs sites.
After switching to WaveMaker for our web app framework, I contacted one of the
WaveMaker employees who monitored the forums and asked him who they used. He
provided me with three superb recommendations.

The pre-qualified approach may require more up front time, but in the long run
it saves a lot of hassle.

------
bottlerocket
Find meetups or user groups near you, whereabouts in CO? Local IxDA chapter
might be good.

I ended up at my current job by being found on Sortfolio, might be worth a
look there as well.

